# Nguy cơ ung thư da cao "ngất ngưởng" nếu kem chống nắng của bạn chứa chất này



## thuhoai (23/5/18)

*Loại vitamin tiềm ẩn khả năng gây ung thư cho người sử dụng này lại rất phổ biến trong các sản phẩm làm đẹp, đặc biệt là kem chống nắng.*
Với sự tiện lợi của mạng Internet, bạn dễ dàng tra cứu được các chất độc hại hoặc các nhãn hiệu mỹ phẩm gây hại cho sức khỏe nhưng trên thực tế, người dùng vẫn có thể bỏ sót một vài loại vitamin. Retinyl palmitate - một dạng vitamin A có khả năng làm tăng nguy cơ ung thư da lại có mặt trong hầu hết các tuýp kem chống nắng hiện nay.

Từ năm 2010, nhóm công tác môi trường tại Anh (EWG) lần đầu tiên đưa ra những lo ngại về retinyl palmitate. Kết quả nghiên cứu cho thấy 40% sản phẩm chứa hoạt chất này đã thúc đẩy các khối u phát triển và khiến động vật bị tổn thương khi tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời. Hiện nay, theo báo cáo của EWG, 1 trong 8 sản phẩm kem chống nắng có chứa retinyl palmitate.

_

_
_Retinyl palmitate thường có trong các loại kem chống nắng hiện nay - Ảnh: Wire_​
Dù tỷ lệ retinyl palmitate đang được sử dụng đã giảm đáng kể, nó vẫn tồn tại và có khả năng gây hại lớn cho người sử dụng. Cũng theo báo cáo này, 12% kem chống nắng dành cho bãi biển, 15% mỹ phẩm dưỡng ẩm và 5% sản phẩm chăm sóc môi có loại vitamin A này. Điều này đồng nghĩa với việc bạn nên kiểm tra lại tủ đồ mỹ phẩm để kiểm soát tốt hơn những thứ mình đang sử dụng.

Vậy tại sao các nhà sản xuất lại đưa retinyl palmitate nguy hiểm vào thành phần kem chống nắng? Bởi vitamin A là một chất chống oxy hóa và có tác dụng làm chậm quá trình lão hóa da. Tuy nhiên, khi tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời, ảnh hưởng tích cực này không còn được duy trì.

Với nghiên cứu có sẵn, EWG hy vọng các nhà sản xuất sẽ ngừng sử dụng retinyl palmitate trong kem chống nắng cho đến khi các nhà khoa học cải tiến được loại vitamin này.

Các chuyên gia cũng khuyến cáo người tiêu dùng nên lựa chọn các loại kem chống nắng có tác dụng dưỡng ẩm thay vì chỉ số SPF cao bởi chúng có thể khiến da bạn khô và nhiều dầu.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

